# Aristo-Craft at ECLSTS



## John Gaarde (Oct 11, 2008)

Aristo-Craft Euro Ties in bulk and #6 Brass Turnouts are both scarce as hens teeth: literally not available! How do they let themselves run out of such basic, crucial stuff? Could someone please ask them this weekend what the chances are of getting new supply in anytime soon? Thanks. John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought they were out of SS track too. Oh, metal wheels in bulk packs. Couplers. 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well if you know the place to go to there is track and switches available. Later RJD


----------

